

Chosen - Simple and Better Select Boxes - rbsn
https://github.com/harvesthq/chosen

======
jameswyse
There's also select2, chosen's big brother:
<http://ivaynberg.github.com/select2/>

~~~
rbsn
Thanks! These keep getting better and better.

